
Sweden's HYBRIT starts operations at pilot plant for fossil-free steel - akavel
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-sweden-steel-hydrogen/swedens-hybrit-starts-operations-at-pilot-plant-for-fossil-free-steel-idUSKBN25R1PI
======
PaulHoule
Are they reducing iron ore with hydrogen?

~~~
daddylonglegs
Yes, they reduce with hydrogen and then feed the sponge iron into an electric
arc furnace: [https://www.hybritdevelopment.com/articles/three-hybrit-
pilo...](https://www.hybritdevelopment.com/articles/three-hybrit-pilot-
projects)

